

Show HN: Copiny – Getting closer to the Customers via an online community - dchistov
http://copiny.com/

======
dchistov
Ni HN!

A few years ago I had a problem - how to became closer to my customers. I
asked myself what tools I could use for solving that problem? Traditional
forums are not user friendly and very complex. Feedback form much better, but
its not about longtime relationships with customers. So as most of you I
decided to make my own solution and today I would like to share it with you.

Copiny.com is a customer community platform that allows companies to have a
dialogue with their customers on the site. By using our platform, companies
reduce support cost up to 20% and get x15 times more customer feedback.

For example, Evernote uses our platform in Russia for customer service and,
according to them, Russian Evernote community is one of the most effective in
the the World because they have reduced support cost by 40%. It's possible
because our platform has some features and mechanics that differ us from
traditional forums, FAQs and others.

I hope you like it.

------
dang
Promotional votes and comments are not allowed on Hacker News.

------
ProductHunter
Is it competitor of "User Voice"???

~~~
dchistov
Not really, Copiny is more similar to GetSatisfaction. UserVoice has a
feedback form and a help desk, but it hasn't a powerful community
functionality.

------
kalash47
Great tool to build LoveBrand! )

